# bob trap help



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

do any of you know where i can purchase the blue piece of this pic the thing that looks like a T shape.http://www.globalpigeon.com/productimages/fullimg/IMG1124273040.jpg


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

You really don't need to get that exact piece. You can use PVC spacers to sepatate the bobs. The only problem with that is the birds might be able to push the bobs apart and get out. I chose not to use bobs and went with a drop trap. No bobs to spook the birds, they just drop right in. I have not had any problems with birds balking at the trap.

Click Here

The pictures are a bit confusing as the "closed" picture is actually upside down.

These do work great and can be made if you are handy with a saw and hammer. 

Dan


----------



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

link does not work


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

O.K. sorry about that. I don't know why but I can't seem to get this link to work for me. To see the page, go to Foy's Pigeon Supply on the net and on the main page there is a drop down box that is their catlog main page. If you scroll down on this drop box you will find "Traps and Bobs". Click on that and then click on "Belgian Drop Trap". Sorry I couldn't get the link to work. I haven't had any problems before.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Go through this thread. You'll see Learnings drop trap. 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=25990


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Lefty1991 ....*

I do have extra of those Belgium Bobs. I did send some to 2 of the members of Pigeon-Talk...Send me a private message and I will give you my whole INFO...I do have some more to give away...


----------



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

i sent you a p.m pegasus


----------

